

Cortana coming to China, India with windows phone update next week - blackoil
http://blogs.windows.com/windows_phone/b/windowsphone/archive/2014/07/30/windows-phone-8-1-update-brings-cortana-to-new-markets-new-features.aspx

======
dummyfellow
This is really great, they should launch Cortana in alpha in all countries
(atleast English speaking).

